# XC? All-Mountain? FR? What does it all mean?!?!



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

I've seen many questions concerning the different designations of mountain biking and the different types of bikes. I found this on the Shimano website, and I think it may help some...

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/new_to_cycling/mtb_101.html

Regarding "XC," think of the "X" as a "Cross" in a sense. XC riding means trail riding, whether it be super technical with elevation changes, or completely easy fire access roads. "XC racing" or "XC marathons" are very competitive, and require excellent fitness and technique. XC trail riding usually refers to light recreational trail riding (think of what you and your family may do on an outdoors vacation). "All-Mountain" ("AM") is a bit more aggressive and usually involves a technical climb followed by a downhill section with light drops and jumps. "Freeriding" (or "FR") is what you see those guys doing on the ladder bridges, except it involves very aggressive drops, jumps, and other stunts. And finally, "Downhill" (DH) is precisely that - ass-on-fire, "holy Sh!t" screaming down a mountain...

XC racing bikes are usually hardtails (with NO rear suspension) or short-travel full-suspension bikes (2"-4"). XC Trail bikes typically have around 3-5 inches of travel. All-mountain bikes usually have between 5-6 inches of travel. Freeride bikes typically have 6-8 inches of travel. And downhill bikes typically have 7-10 inches of travel. What you gain in "plushness" (i.e. more travel in the suspension), you lose in power and lightness (as in weight).

See Shimano's diagram below...


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

Add this to the list of helpful links:

http://www.spadout.com/w/mountain-bike/


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

Add this to the list of helpful links:

http://www.spadout.com/w/mountain-bike/


----------

